# I need advice



## Sakuse (May 20, 2020)

What modern methods of learning foreign languages do you know?


----------



## Jennifer Waters (Sep 17, 2020)

Sakuse said:


> What modern methods of learning foreign languages do you know?


You may be feeling uncontrollably idealistic when you start however intending to be familiar isn't really the best thought. Phil McGowan, chief at Verbmaps, suggests making these objectives substantial and explicit: "Why not set yourself an objective of having the option to peruse a paper article in the objective language without looking into any words in the dictionary?"ble over a couple of months. This is unquestionably additionally persuading and sensible."

You may be feeling uncontrollably idealistic when you start however meaning to be familiar isn't really the best thought. Phil McGowan, chief at Verbmaps, suggests making these objectives substantial and explicit: "Why not set yourself an objective of having the option to peruse a paper article in the objective language without looking into any words in the word reference?":wink:


----------

